# Etapa de Potencia Vieta AP-8150P



## mscmix (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola, necesito el esquema de esta etapa.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Ene 13, 2013)

por lo menos pone fotos de lo que estas reparando asi la ayuda del foros sirve para las demas personas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 13, 2013)

http://retrovieta.blogspot.com.ar/2011/03/vieta-ap-8150p.html



Mario Di Domenico dijo:


> por lo menos pone fotos de lo que estas reparando asi la ayuda del foros sirve para las demas personas



para que fotos si solo pide el diagrama?


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Ene 13, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> http://retrovieta.blogspot.com.ar/2011/03/vieta-ap-8150p.html
> 
> 
> 
> para que fotos si solo pide el diagrama?



queria verlo y comparar con otros de la misma marca a ver si se parecen en algunos de los que encontre googleando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 13, 2013)

buena idea  Mario Di Domenico ¡¡¡


----------



## mscmix (Ene 14, 2013)

La unica parecida es la AP-8100. Pero solo por fuera. En RetroVieta no está. Sólo hay esquemas de otros modelos que son de Hi-Fi. Esta es una etapa de la gama profesional (gama baja, pero suena muy bien).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2013)

si funciona una de las salidas podes guiarte por esa ,para reparar la que esta rota


----------



## mscmix (Ene 14, 2013)

No está averiada, es para subirla todo lo posible a clase A. Y claro, tengo que anotar los resultados. Me gustaria hacerlo sobre el esquema.


----------

